# old service pic



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's what I'd call an old country road.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Is that birdhouse listed for the location? :laughing:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

My daughter recently moved to Alamosa Colorado and spends a lot of time visiting old ghost towns. She has sent me pictures of old services like that. We really dont see stuff like that in our area.

Charlie


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There's stuff like that still running around here.


----------



## despain (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

See it all the time here.....but most not that nice.


----------



## despain (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive changed meters that look like that one but never mounted on what looks like it was a living tree when it was set


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that the service for the bird house, is it for rent?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I recognize that service. The Boar's Nest in Hazzard County, right?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Is that birdhouse listed for the location? :laughing:


Does it need to be AFCI protected is the question.


----------

